# DIRECTV Activates HD Local Channel Service in Three More Cities



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

DIRECTV has added HD Local service in Grand Rapids, MI; Green Bay, WI and Providence, RI.



> DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television
> service provider, is now offering local HD programming to
> customers in the Grand Rapids DMA. The following local
> broadcast networks are available in HD: WZZM/ABC and
> ...





> DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television
> service provider, is now offering local HD programming to
> customers in the Green Bay DMA. The following local broadcast
> networks are available in HD: WBAY/ABC, WFRV/CBS and
> ...





> DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading satellite television service
> provider, is now offering local HD programming to customers in
> the Providence DMA. The following local broadcast networks are
> available in HD: WLNE/ABC and WJAR/NBC. DIRECTV is in
> ...


For more information, go here: http://home.businesswire.com/ (Registration required.)

That makes four added today, and 49 total.


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

Blow me over. We weren't even on the websites list.

Still only 2 of 4 big networks and now D* officially has HD in my DMA Not. But I'm keeping a positive attitude and glad the start of the moment has finally arrived.

Add the other two networks, dual live buffers and eliminate the occasional partial and/or cancel bugs and I'm in TV heaven.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Passed up again.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

WOAH!!!! I gotta call and get my AT-9/Slimline installed NOW!!!


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Fox/WLUK may take a while judging by conversations on this board. They are owned by Lin.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet. The installer is going to be at my house Saturday morning to install the new dish!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So Mike.... are you happy at all about this news?


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Who me? 

So, has LIN TV agreed with D* for any of their stations or is it hopeless?


----------



## Drea Bruss (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm going with just a little.  

I'll try not to shown the same level of enthusiasm, but this is the next best thing to then turning on the OTA tunners for me anyway. I can now move some of the programing duties from my HR10 to my HR20.

Drea


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Where the #$%& is Oshkosh? 

Yes, OTA is the real desire, but this helps for now. If our local MPEG4 quality even remotely resembles OTA quality then this will be nice for saving space on the hard drive as well. 

I mostly want the new dish for the rumored less rain-fade problems.


----------



## kevc66 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone have news on HD locals for Harrisburg,PA..


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Interesting. Just had an email exchange with the station director at WLUK. He said he knew nothing about the HD feeds getting turned on for all the stations other than theirs, and he sounded fairly upset that theirs wasn't part of the deal. Maybe a push from the tv stations will help LIN settle up with D*?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mike Huss said:


> Interesting. Just had an email exchange with the station director at WLUK. He said he knew nothing about the HD feeds getting turned on for all the stations other than theirs, and he sounded fairly upset that theirs wasn't part of the deal. Maybe a push from the tv stations will help LIN settle up with D*?


What is WLUK an affiliate for?


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What is WLUK an affiliate for?


Fox, so yes, I STILL cannot record NFC games in HD.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike Huss said:


> Interesting. Just had an email exchange with the station director at WLUK. He said he knew nothing about the HD feeds getting turned on for all the stations other than theirs, and he sounded fairly upset that theirs wasn't part of the deal. Maybe a push from the tv stations will help LIN settle up with D*?


Sounds similar to what the local staff at KXAN (another LIN station) when someone asked them why they weren't on D*'s HD channels, he was going to call corporate. Of course D* still doesn't have them. I'd be curious to know what the hold up is, does LIN want more $'s then D*'s willing to part with or do they want subchannels carried?


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> Sounds similar to what the local staff at KXAN (another LIN station) when someone asked them why they weren't on D*'s HD channels, he was going to call corporate. Of course D* still doesn't have them. I'd be curious to know what the hold up is, does LIN want more $'s then D*'s willing to part with or do they want subchannels carried?


That's not an issue for us anyway. WLUK is our only LIN-owned station and it only has the SD and HD channels, no subs. Good thought though. I'm guessing it has everything to do with money, doesn't it always?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

When my area gets HD LiLs, will I just notice them since I get my SD locals and have an AT9 and an HR20-700? (My DMA is supposed to be out before the end of the year, so I expect it sometime in Feb.  )


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> When my area gets HD LiLs, will I just notice them since I get my SD locals and have an AT9 and an HR20-700? (My DMA is supposed to be out before the end of the year, so I expect it sometime in Feb.  )


Yep, they'll just show up, you have to do nothing.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

For the heck of it I e-mailed out local LIN station asking what the hold up is, their response:

"Our parent company, LIN Television, strongly believes that subscriber fees paid to broadcasters by cable/sat providers are important to our long-term survival. Cable/sat providers currently pay those fees to all program providers except local broadcasters. LIN is committed to withholding authorization to carry the HD signals until agreements can be reached with these entities. "

So it's the all might $ that's the hold up (like we really expected something else).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So is DirecTV currently paying them for the right to carry their SD signal (which by law DirecTV is required to carry, and cover all the expenses of getting the signal from the affiliate to the customer)...

Why should it be any different for the HD?

IIRC... I thought revenue on the Affiliate level was driven by advertisers, which is driven by the number of people who can receive signal....

Ah well....good luck with that...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So is DirecTV currently paying them for the right to carry their SD signal (which by law DirecTV is required to carry, and cover all the expenses of getting the signal from the affiliate to the customer)...
> 
> Why should it be any different for the HD?


Ah, I don't know. Maybe you can get D*'s side of the story from your contacts? Maybe after congress takes care of the E* DNS issue they'd want to work on this problem


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

RAD said:


> Ah, I don't know. Maybe you can get D*'s side of the story from your contacts? Maybe after congress takes care of the E* DNS issue they'd want to work on this problem


I'll try, but I doubt it... most of my contacts are not in that arena... They come into play AFTER they have an agreement.


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

It seems the local channels are all messed up on my hr20. Channel 3 (CBS) is there twice with one on C-SPAN2 and one on CBS. Channel 8(NBC) is showing MTV2. Channel 13 (ABC) is working. Channel 15 is dark. Channel 17 (FOX) is showing a static slide "Los Angeles Broadcast Center". Channel 35 (PBS) is dark. Channel 41 (ABC) is dark.

I reset the hr20, did not help....


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> Where the #$%& is Oshkosh?


Man, Oshkosh was *awesome* this past July. The F22 show was freaking unbelievable.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

Woo hoo...Providence goes live and as luck would have it, I already had an appointment for my AT9 dish to get installed Saturday morning! 

The only draw back is no Fox or CBS. Both WNAC and WPRI are owned by Lin Broadcasting, so it may be a long wait. Our local cable company (Cox) does not carry them in HD either (same $'s reason I assume).


----------



## RIGUY (Sep 20, 2006)

From RI here as well. My appt is setup for Saturday AM too...:lol: I hope the dish they were giving me can recieve HD locals. Should be ok with the H20 box, though, right? HR20 on order.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

I got my HR-20 on Monday and the locals today in Rhode Island. I am thrilled!! I have a question regarding the HD locals. Is there a way to eliminate the 4:3 ratio? It appears all the HD local stuff has the bars on the side. The other HD stations don't appear to have that.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

GR locals looked awesome to me tonight. I was shocked to see that WWMT was one of the locals up. They always seemed to want a ton of cash. I'm glad they came through for us!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sjniedz said:


> I got my HR-20 on Monday and the locals today in Rhode Island. I am thrilled!! I have a question regarding the HD locals. Is there a way to eliminate the 4:3 ratio? It appears all the HD local stuff has the bars on the side. The other HD stations don't appear to have that.


That is probably how they are broadcasting.
A lot of the networks are taking their NON-HD material (4:3) and putting the black bars in on their side of the broadcast, and sending out a full 16:9 image.

Nothing you can do on your end, unless your TV supports a zoom mode.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is probably how they are broadcasting.
> A lot of the networks are taking their NON-HD material (4:3) and putting the black bars in on their side of the broadcast, and sending out a full 16:9 image.
> 
> Nothing you can do on your end, unless your TV supports a zoom mode.


That is true in the Rhode Isalnd market. I have the HR10-250 and H20 and have been getting locals over the air for quite a while. Anytime they have the non-HD stuff, they attach the black bars to fill out the 16:9 screen. Seems like only the prime time programming is in HD now.


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

Does anyone in the Grand Rapids area have programming listed for HD CBS channel 3?
I show programming for ABC 13 but it says "TO Be Announced" for CBS for the HD channel only. I can tune to the station and receive programming and I can see what’s on by looking at the SD guide for the same channel but I want to set up my DVR recordings for HD but I don't show programming... only To Be Announced in the guide.
Can anyone that is in the area let me know if you are receiving the guide for HD on channel 3? 
Thanks.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

barneyz71 said:


> Does anyone in the Grand Rapids area have programming listed for HD CBS channel 3?
> I show programming for ABC 13 but it says "TO Be Announced" for CBS for the HD channel only. I can tune to the station and receive programming and I can see what's on by looking at the SD guide for the same channel but I want to set up my DVR recordings for HD but I don't show programming... only To Be Announced in the guide.
> Can anyone that is in the area let me know if you are receiving the guide for HD on channel 3?
> Thanks.


Same here, its really putting a damper on setting up Series Links..


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

SParker said:


> Same here, its really putting a damper on setting up Series Links..


Thanks SParker... I have another question for you if you wouldn't mind.
The Lions game is blotchy at times and even has audio breakup at times. 
I don't know if the signal is coming from the 99b sat but my signal from 99b is very low. Do you know if it is coming from the 99b sat and could you check and let me know what your signal strength is for the 99b sat? 
Thanks,


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

barneyz71 said:


> Thanks SParker... I have another question for you if you wouldn't mind.
> The Lions game is blotchy at times and even has audio breakup at times.
> I don't know if the signal is coming from the 99b sat but my signal from 99b is very low. Do you know if it is coming from the 99b sat and could you check and let me know what your signal strength is for the 99b sat?
> Thanks,


Same here, I think its on sat 99 TP 4 which I get a 95% signal off of. So its probably glitching because of the same OTA problems. The glitches are annoying but better than losing it all together for a few seconds like OTA.


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

SParker said:


> Same here, I think its on sat 99 TP 4 which I get a 95% signal off of. So its probably glitching because of the same OTA problems. The glitches are annoying but better than losing it all together for a few seconds like OTA.


Thanks... I have the same signal on tp 4 (95%)so I guess it's not my set up causing it. Thanks again.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

gr8reb8 said:


> It seems the local channels are all messed up on my hr20. Channel 3 (CBS) is there twice with one on C-SPAN2 and one on CBS. Channel 8(NBC) is showing MTV2. Channel 13 (ABC) is working. Channel 15 is dark. Channel 17 (FOX) is showing a static slide "Los Angeles Broadcast Center". Channel 35 (PBS) is dark. Channel 41 (ABC) is dark.
> 
> I reset the hr20, did not help....


1) Go to the satellite set up and run auto-detect so it remembers the sat signals properly.

2) If that doesnt help, you may also need all your authorizations resent. call the 800# and tell it you are getting a "721" message, and the system will ping all your boxes with fresh authorizations for all channels you pay for.

If that doesnt work, you need tier II tech support.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So is DirecTV currently paying them for the right to carry their SD signal (which by law DirecTV is required to carry, and cover all the expenses of getting the signal from the affiliate to the customer)...
> 
> Why should it be any different for the HD?
> 
> ...


Doesn't work that way unfortunately. WWMT for example demanded huge compensation for their HD signal which had prevented them from even being on cable until the past 6 months. Most likely enough pressure from advertisers (due to us complaining to *them* about the lack of WWMT on cable and sat) has finally caused WWMT to cave or at least become more reasonable.

WOOD in our market is owned by LIN, no suprise there it's not on. WOTV is the other ABC station also owned by LIN but the bypassed it for channel 13. Yes, we have 2 ABC stations. The bad thing is may effect WOOD negotiations as I'm sure they wanted both on there.

WXMI suprised me being Fox but then they are owned by Tribune, another hard to negotiate company.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> That is probably how they are broadcasting.
> A lot of the networks are taking their NON-HD material (4:3) and putting the black bars in on their side of the broadcast, and sending out a full 16:9 image.
> 
> Nothing you can do on your end, unless your TV supports a zoom mode.


Makes sense. I have noticed that the new stuff is 16:9. I have to say, I really am impressed by the quality of the picture. Better than I expected. Having some issues with getting a good signal from the 99 satelite. D* is coming tomorrow to look at it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Another article about Grand Rapids
http://www.wzzm13.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=65539


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Pretty impressed with these MPEG4 HD locals so far. I cannot see really any difference between them and OTA versions. Looks like we got the newer encoders in our market. I'll give WWMT a good test this Sunday during football and see if it's more stable then the signal I get OTA.

Now if only they'd uplink FSN-Detroit for us.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> Pretty impressed with these MPEG4 HD locals so far. I cannot see really any difference between them and OTA versions. Looks like we got the newer encoders in our market. I'll give WWMT a good test this Sunday during football and see if it's more stable then the signal I get OTA.
> 
> Now if only they'd uplink FSN-Detroit for us.


Do you notice some weird pixelization with WWMT? It never breaks up but the people's faces get pixels.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I only watched a few minutes of Numbers tonight to make sure it was recording (since there is no guide data had to do a manual recording) and didn't notice any pixelization with WWMT. I'll most likely watch this recording tomorrow night.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Odd I hope its not my equipment.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

One thing to note is that I have *only* a 43" HDTV widescreen and my viewing position is about 10 feet back which is about right for that screen size, perhaps a bit farther back then it should be. So if you have a much larger screen and your viewing area is closer then it should be for that size then you'll notice more pixelization in general. Anyway, I'll keep an eye out for it. WWMT pixelizes for me OTA during high action like football as it is so not sure if I'll see a difference.


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

SParker said:


> Odd I hope its not my equipment.


I have the same thing SParker....


----------



## carpetman (Aug 26, 2006)

barneyz71 said:


> I have the same thing SParker....


I also have some pixelation on channel 3 tons better for me than outside antenna, by the lake shore, in South Haven


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm guessing they will fix this eventually, its only been a couple days. I'd really like them to fix the guide data pronto..


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Installer just left, my AT9 is installed and we are hitting 95's on a mostly cloudy day! 

Unfortunately the local stations we have on D* are all showing kids shows, so no MPEG4 to look at here yet. Hopefully something tonight will be in HD so I can compare it to the locals on my tv tuner.

One interesting point, I asked the installer if he has heard anything about OTA and he said March! Hopefully he's just out of the loop....


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

looks like GR locals are down right now. Maybe they are tweaking them?


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

SParker said:


> looks like GR locals are down right now. Maybe they are tweaking them?


Mine are down also....


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

WZZM is back and WWMT now is just a pretty blue screen... BSOD!!!!!!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Now channel 3 shows a static screen saying they know about the problem and calling them isn't necessary and they will fix it asap.


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

SParker said:


> Now channel 3 shows a static screen saying they know about the problem and calling them isn't necessary and they will fix it asap.


Maybe the guide will be working when it returns?


----------



## lenjack (Nov 15, 2006)

kevc66...Hbg is on the short list for hd activation before 1/1. I'm waiting too.


----------



## Johnboat (Nov 26, 2006)

I just got my HR20 but I don't get my AT9 for a week. Is OTA higher quality than mpeg4? Also I currently have the 3 lmb dish, will the other HD channels be in mpeg4 after my new dish is installed?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

SParker said:


> Do you notice some weird pixelization with WWMT? It never breaks up but the people's faces get pixels.


Ok, got to watch my recording of Numbers. Yes, I saw this pixelization at times. Pretty minor and honestly a lot less annoying then what WWMT gives OTA.

Basically it's this for WWMT-HD...

MPEG4 via DirecTV:
Some minor pixelization at times and only in small areas.

or

OTA:
Video drop outs, several per hour, which freeze the entire screen for a couple seconds.
Audio drop outs which are actually more annoying because you lose dialog
Seems a bit softer then what is in MPEG4. True test here today with NFL, but I know that the Sunday Ticket HD game is always much, much sharper and better then WWMT-HD OTA.

So for me, I'll take the MPEG4 version at this time.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Johnboat said:


> I just got my HR20 but I don't get my AT9 for a week. Is OTA higher quality than mpeg4?


Typically yes. For WWMT the MPEG4 version is going to be better quality then OTA for most people in the area because of WWMT's poor OTA signal.



> Also I currently have the 3 lmb dish, will the other HD channels be in mpeg4 after my new dish is installed?


No.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm going to use mpeg4 of channel 3 as soon as the guide data gets fixed...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

SParker said:


> I'm going to use mpeg4 of channel 3 as soon as the guide data gets fixed...


I've contacted DirecTV about that and they just want me to reset my box. Please. I'm going to contact Jim and the others at WWMT and hope they can/will/are willing do something up the chain that way.


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I've contacted DirecTV about that and they just want me to reset my box. Please. I'm going to contact Jim and the others at WWMT and hope they can/will/are willing do something up the chain that way.


I have reset my HR20 more than once and still no guide for WWMT. 
I cleared out all my series links for WWMT SD and would really like to set them back up in HD. Would it help if more of us called DTV about this? Or are they working on it?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

barneyz71 said:


> I have reset my HR20 more than once and still no guide for WWMT.
> I cleared out all my series links for WWMT SD and would really like to set them back up in HD. Would it help if more of us called DTV about this? Or are they working on it?


I'll translate my statement above. 

Reseting the receiver will not help but DirecTV CSR's are clueless and just tell you to do that and nothing more. If more people call it may help but be prepared to hit your head on the wall in frustration.

So another way to go about this is to contact WWMT directly and have them go through their channels at DirecTV to get it fixed.

Either that or perhaps Earl has a contact.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

WWMT OTA vs. MPEG4 DirecTV comparison

Pit/Bal game.
OTA is a bit soft and pixelization. Nothing new here. OTA is bit starved by 2 subchannels.

MPEG4 looks about the same with a bit more pixelization at times.

Sunday Ticket HD feed is perfect and crystal clear. Obviously I'm now watching it on the ST feed (well, only because I have 3 fantasy players in this game and my Bears don't play until 4).


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I think the pixelization on the MPEG4 stream is fixable. They just need to make some tweaks to eliminate them. I could be totally wrong but one can hope right?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm sure it can get a little better. Problem is (which I feared) is that the original WWMT-HD signal sucks and is bit starved. It's soft and pixelizes and breaks up even OTA. So DirecTV isn't getting the best signal in the first place. Then they compress it when they send it up to the sat and that compression will make it a "bit" worse then the original OTA. So we are kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place.

I don't watch much ABC but what I've seen of WZZM is a prefect picture just as good as OTA. So at the end of the day WWMT is the root of the problem.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Yeah but the pixelization isn't really a dropout I don't think as its not losing audio or video for that matter. So not sure whats going on. Hopefully by some miracle they can figure it out.


----------



## djstough (Nov 27, 2006)

lenjack said:


> kevc66...Hbg is on the short list for hd activation before 1/1. I'm waiting too.


FYI,

Installer here today to fix dish problem (more on that in a second.) He told me that Harrisburg is now being quoted as February 1, for what it's worth.

I had an AT9 installed last Friday. After 7 days, i started getting lots of dropouts on many SD stations (sat 101.) After two very painful calls to customer service on Friday, after which I assured them that something had to have happened outside with the dish (no interior cabling changed, same problem on all receivers, etc) they wanted me to reset "the" receiver! Argh! After 40 minutes total, I blew my top and said, "get someone out here!" Well, he came, and started with the same thing, oh it must be inside. So he went down and rewired by Zinwell (had 4 ports of the Zinwell supplying the old 4x8 switch for my old SD receivers.) After he switched things around, we still had the same problem. He finally went to the roof, and determined that the previous installer had used short jumpers instead of directly wiring from the LNBs to the switch, and the jumpers connections weren't water proof. It had already corroded through one of the connectors. He removed the jumpers, and the problem disappeared.


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

My situation is the same.

Channel 3 Sucks. You guys are much too kind. Pixelation. Blotchyness. Blurring during movement. This is definately related to Channel 3. Just watch ESPN HD for a bit and then switch to Channel 3. Even the still close-ups aren't as good as they can be. Channel 3 has a long way to go.

Channel 3 still has no guide information for me as well. They also were out for awhile and then the banner came on that "they" were aware of the problem. Who is "they"? Was it a DirecTV issue or was it a channel 3 issue? Also, is "they" aware there is no guide info? Red Reset doesn't fix the problem.

The other channel we got. 13 I believe. The audio on the HD chanel is WAY low. So when you change channels you get blown out of the room when leaving channel 13 HD. You have to fiddle with the volume everytime going to or leaving channel 13 HD.

Again, I assume this a station(Wx,x,x,x) specific problem. Don't the people at these stations even watch their own programming?

I mean everyone who was at my house immediately noticed the pixelation on Channel 3 and immediately noticed the volume jumping WAY down when going to channel 13.

I just can't imagine being the station manager for these two channels:

Guest at their home: "What's all the pixelation with your channel? All the other channels, 13, ESPN, HDNET, Discovery look nice."

Sation Manager: "Yeah, we just suck..that's the way I run my ship."

OR

Guest at their home: "Why is the volume so much lower on your HD channel 13?"

Station Manger: Shrugs shoulders "We don't know. Just turn up your volume!"


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

crockett, I just sent an email to Programming and Management of WZZM asking them to fix the volume. We will see what they do about it. I also emailed Jim Steffe last night about the pixelization problem/Guide issue. No response yet so we shall see.


----------



## Johnboat (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a couple questions about the local channels in West Mich. First of all what channels are they? Will they simply be 3 & 13 and when a HD program is on it will be shown in HD, or are they different channels like they are on Charter Cable. 

My second question is I currently have the 3 LMB dish and I get my 5 LMB dish this weekend. Are there more problems with the 5 LMB dish because I don't have any problems with my current 3 LMB one.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

John,

It shows 3 WWMT and 13 WZZM twice in the guide. The top channel of each is the HD channel. The guide for 13 will show HD when the show is in HD. Channel 3 needs to get their guide data fixed. I'm not sure of any problems with the 5 LNB dish. Just make sure the installer gives you a Zinwell WB68 switch if you need a switch.


----------



## Johnboat (Nov 26, 2006)

SParker said:


> John,
> 
> It shows 3 WWMT and 13 WZZM twice in the guide. The top channel of each is the HD channel. The guide for 13 will show HD when the show is in HD. Channel 3 needs to get their guide data fixed. I'm not sure of any problems with the 5 LNB dish. Just make sure the installer gives you a Zinwell WB68 switch if you need a switch.


Ok thanks.

How long do you think it will be till we get Fox and NBC? I watch Fox and ABC the most.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Not sure since D* is dealing with Lin Broadcasting and Tribune it might be a while.


----------



## Johnboat (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope it's not like months.

I have used D* since 1996 and I am a happy customer. For a while this year I had charter cable so I could get HD channels and I used a HTPC with that. I was unhappy with both charter and my HTPC so when I saw D* brought local channels in HD to West MI I switched back.


----------



## scubaduba (Sep 14, 2006)

You have to have the HR20 to get the new local HD channels correct? I have a Tivo HR10-250 and 3 LNB dish.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

HR20 or H20 (not a DVR, but will receive OTA locals).


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

scubaduba said:


> You have to have the HR20 to get the new local HD channels correct? I have a Tivo HR10-250 and 3 LNB dish.


All new HD is MPEG4 and on the KA sats. This is now the HD locals but next year will be all HD from DirecTV. Thus your old HR10 cannot receive them (and never will).

You need either an H20 or HR20 (HD-DVR) and the new 5 LNB dish.


----------



## misfit13b (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey there,

I'm in SE-MA (Prov. DMA) and am wondering if you guys who got installed this weekend get NESN-HD as well as the ABC/NBC HD feeds. While I'm dissapointed that Fox and CBS aren't onboard yet, not getting NESN in HD would be an absolute show-stopper.

Also, are the slimline dishes being installed out here too?

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

WXMI-HD added to the Grand Rapids, MI DMA. Only thing missing now is WOOD-HD (NBC)


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

misfit13b said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm in SE-MA (Prov. DMA) and am wondering if you guys who got installed this weekend get NESN-HD as well as the ABC/NBC HD feeds. While I'm dissapointed that Fox and CBS aren't onboard yet, not getting NESN in HD would be an absolute show-stopper.
> 
> ...


No NESN-HD. NESN-HD is only available in the Boston DMA.


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

SParker said:


> WXMI-HD added to the Grand Rapids, MI DMA. Only thing missing now is WOOD-HD (NBC)


And the guide for CBS


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

SParker said:


> WXMI-HD added to the Grand Rapids, MI DMA. Only thing missing now is WOOD-HD (NBC)


SWEEEEET! Glad I stopped by here. I just reset all my season passes for the MPEG4 versions.

Now if we can just get WWMT's guide data fixed. Now it says "To be announced"


----------



## carpetman (Aug 26, 2006)

SParker said:


> WXMI-HD added to the Grand Rapids, MI DMA. Only thing missing now is WOOD-HD (NBC)


I have lost 17 wxmi-HD as of late last night and this AM. hope it's not just me!!


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

carpetman said:


> I have lost 17 wxmi-HD as of late last night and this AM. hope it's not just me!!


Still working here. Maybe reset your box? Also channel 14 The CW SD was added to our market on all receivers with locals.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> Fox, so yes, *I STILL cannot record NFC games in HD*.


Sure you can. Get the Ticket


----------



## donleycott (Nov 29, 2006)

When I get switched over to the new HR20-700, I want to keep my old H10-250,, and I want them in the same room etc - Do they use different remote control codes?

I am hoping they are diffeerent so one wont interfere with the other

Thx

Pat


----------



## Johnboat (Nov 26, 2006)

WooT they added Fox in GR. I can't wait to get my new dish on Sunday, yes they scheduled it Sunday for some reason.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> Sure you can. Get the Ticket


I should have given that caveat. I do that on Sundays during the day already. But since my Cowboys are the hottest team in the league right now  they are getting moved around on the flex schedule. I couldn't record the Thanksgiving day game in HD. I can't record the Sunday Night game against NO in HD, etc.

I can't live without NFLST! I've had it for years now. Oh, and FWIW at first I thought you were talking about 1310 The Ticket out of DFW. How sad is it that I'm that tuned in to the Dallas market when I live in WI? Don't answer that, it was rhetorical.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

As of last night, I had guide data for CBS in GR for both SD and HD.  


Mb


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

donleycott said:


> When I get switched over to the new HR20-700, I want to keep my old H10-250,, and I want them in the same room etc - Do they use different remote control codes?
> 
> I am hoping they are diffeerent so one wont interfere with the other
> 
> ...


Yes, the codes are different.


----------



## Johnboat (Nov 26, 2006)

Any news on Wood TV8 in GR?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Johnboat said:


> Any news on Wood TV8 in GR?


They are owned by LIN. In other words it's ain't gonna happen anytime soon varing a breakthrough and don't hold your breath for that to happen.


----------



## wolf337 (Dec 5, 2006)

djstough said:


> FYI,
> 
> Installer here today to fix dish problem (more on that in a second.) He told me that Harrisburg is now being quoted as February 1, for what it's worth.


D* told me the same thing on the phone last night - the date for the Harrisburg market had been pushed back to February 2007, however they did submit a waiver for "from a distance" hd locals in the mean time. I'd suggest that anyone looking for hd locals without OTA (like myself) do the same thing.

Waiver status-

CBS - was active within a day! (thank gosh I'll have the super bowl in HD)
NBC - denied the waiver
ABC - waiver still pending
FOX - waiver still pending


----------



## Johnboat (Nov 26, 2006)

Well at least I got Fox and ABC, those are my two favs.


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

Any news for Albuquerque's HD TV stations on Directv?

Thanks! 

12-11-06


----------

